# vq30de turbo



## 96i305spd (Feb 3, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a pfi turbo kit. I was wondering about how much the labor would be to have it installed. Also my engine has 130,000 miles but runs very strong, Would boost decrease engine life expectancy??


----------

